# H's new German Clip!



## CharismaticMillie

The fun thing about poodles is how many different ways they can be groomed. Thanks to my wonderful groomer, my mom's dog Henry is now in a lovely German Trim. I think he looks marvelous.


----------



## TrinaBoo

He looks so handsome! This style is really growing on me. But these pictures were really nice to fully show it off.


----------



## Quossum

That's a neat clip on him; he pulls it off well. Such a nicely put-together dog!

I like the fuller legs and can deal with the carrot tail, but I just can't get over the shaved ears on a German. Of course, I'm a little tempted by them now since we're working targets at the end of the contacts and it's very difficult to see if Sugar's touching the target with those ears in the way! 

--Q


----------



## KidWhisperer

To me, the clip makes him look large, strong and intimidating to a burgler or anyone meaning you harm.


----------



## Siskojan

Henry is one of my very most favourites on PF and I think he looks super.


----------



## jasperspoo

I adore Henry in general... such a handsome boy! This clip is amazing on him, though- so masculine. I'd love to try it on Jasper, but thus far have had no luck convincing DH to deviate from the miami... He's poof-crazy!


----------



## outwest

My goodness. Your groomer certainly knows what the heck she's doing! One of the nicest Germans I have ever seen. It must have taken her hours!


----------



## idigjars

Beautiful dog and clip. Thank you for sharing with us. Paul


----------



## sarpoodle

Wow! What a boy. He looks so regal in that cut. I love that last shot.

Greg


----------



## mom24doggies

Henry looks so handsome!! Love that style on him....almost makes me want to try it on Trev...but then again I love his giant tail pom. Its taken us a year to grow it this big and I hate to waste all that waiting.


----------



## spoospirit

_I think he wears the German better than any other poodle I have seen in it. He just looks so regal and so full of himself. What a very handsome boy her is!

_


----------



## Leooonie

Really gorgeous, masculine dog, and the cut accentuates his amazing regal look :O
stunning groom on a stunnin dog!


----------



## DaveTN

Gorgeous dog!


----------



## Birdie

Wow! Henry's always been a looker but I think the German suits him fantastically!


----------



## mr.pommeroys

Hello.
It is not a new German Clip.
It is a Terrier-Clip / Scandinavian -T-Clip.

And it is not on the Hitlist vor a Poodle in Germany.

The most Privat Poodle have Modern Clip / New Clip

or now is Puppy Clip the most clip , when the Owner have enough Money to go to a Dogcoiffeur and shortclip like Lampclip when the privatowner it do selve.

We have in Germany only Puppy, Continental , Modern Clip for Dog Show.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

mr.pommeroys said:


> Hello.
> It is not a new German Clip.
> It is a Terrier-Clip / Scandinavian -T-Clip.
> 
> And it is not on the Hitlist vor a Poodle in Germany.
> 
> The most Privat Poodle have Modern Clip / New Clip
> 
> or now is Puppy Clip the most clip , when the Owner have enough Money to go to a Dogcoiffeur and shortclip like Lampclip when the privatowner it do selve.
> 
> We have in Germany only Puppy, Continental , Modern Clip for Dog Show.


Here in the states, our common name for it is the German Clip, inaccurate as that may be!


----------



## sah

Henry is an incredible handsome poodle!! WOW!!
sah


----------



## ChantersMom

Wow!!!


----------



## ChantersMom

yes, I am resurecting an old thread but CM, I know your here and Chanter and I are on a bit of a German clip bend. This clip is just gorgeous. 

I have a question: What blade (number) was used for the body? I have a #5 but I'm thinking of getting a #7.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Naira

Holy wow! I have this picture saved in my phone and had no idea it was your dog! I just saved it because it was an awesome looking poodle. How tall is he at the shoulder? He looks massive in the last one!

Gorgeous.


----------



## Mfmst

Very nice! I love the German trim on a male Poodle.


----------



## Spoos+Ponies

What a great thread to resurrect. Gorgeous, and he does look tall - I love a big poodle. I'm not sure I could part with the long ears on mine, but it does look beautiful - I wonder if they find it cooler - mine are already too hot with summer here. Probably good to shake up the poodle image - sometimes when I come out of the groomers, it almost looks like people are recoiling from my pretty poodles.


----------



## Charmed

Chanter's mom, the German is a beautiful masculine cut. The one on Henry had a lot ( and I mean a LOT) of hand scissoring. I think you could probably pull off a modified (somewhat shorter legs) similar look using stainless steel combs attached to your clippers, but you would have to be sure his coat was completely tangle free. Sorry I'm not sure what blades to use. I even checked my Shirlee Kalstone book and it did not help with blade details for this cut, except for a 10 on the head. Good luck!


----------



## ChantersMom

Charmed, thanks for the advice. I did find another German clip thread and there was a list of what clipper blades she used. Just have to dig that up again...Love coming to this thread to look a Henry..beauty!


----------



## blkdog

KidWhisperer said:


> To me, the clip makes him look large, strong and intimidating to a burgler or anyone meaning you harm.


Totally, if a guy says a poodle is a sissy dog, show him a black standard in a german clip.

Gorgeous dog by the way.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

RunChanter said:


> yes, I am resurecting an old thread but CM, I know your here and Chanter and I are on a bit of a German clip bend. This clip is just gorgeous.
> 
> I have a question: What blade (number) was used for the body? I have a #5 but I'm thinking of getting a #7.
> Any thoughts?


I don't know how I missed this! 

Just looking at the photo, I believe Henry's body was probably clipped with a 7. While I think this version of the German is striking on him, personally, I like a German to have the legs to be blended in more. Henry is VERY full bodied, so he truly can pull off having his body clipped so short. But for a lot of dogs I wouldn't want to go shorter than a 5, 4, or even a clipper comb.

He is a tall boy. He's about 27 inches tall and 65 lbs. Love him! He is absolutely the sweetest dog who has never known a stranger. He may look intimidating in this trim, but he would befriend a burglar in a second! Ha!


----------



## blkdog

I think about how the Germen Clip would look on my white standard but I don't know if I can handle the shaved ears and tail. I guess I could live with the ears shaved, they keep falling in his food and water bowls and I am always cleaning them but his gorgeous, fluffy tail, I love the way it looks. Maybe I could customize it, a German Clip with a fluffy tail.

Your dog needs to be on a calendar so everyone can see him, he is stunning.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

This is my version of the German trim on my white boy, Tiger. The first two photos show a body that has been clipper combed. Not sure what length, probably a #3, or a 1/2 comb, or maybe even a little longer. The third photo is a slightly different version of it - with his body clipped with a #4.


----------



## blkdog

CharismaticMillie said:


> This is my version of the German trim on my white boy, Tiger. The first two photos show a body that has been clipper combed. Not sure what length, probably a #3, or a 1/2 comb, or maybe even a little longer. The third photo is a slightly different version of it - with his body clipped with a #4.


Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## ChantersMom

Thanks CM. Chanter is 26 or 27 inches /60 lbs too! I am loving the short ears.


----------

